# HR44/C41 Genie system installed today, a few questions



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

Install took a long time (8:30 am to 2 pm), but almost everything is up and working fine. Basic recap of the install/updates:


Existing system was 2 HR21 HD DVR's, 1 HR24 HR DVR with AM21 for off air channels. SWM dish/multiswitch. Whole House DVR/Internet access.
Added (for free) 1 HR44 Genie DVR and 3 C41 Genie Mini clients. Only installed one client (per original DTV phone rep, "you don't need to activate the clients". Installed said he can't leave without equip being activated. Call DTV and they put 2 clients "on 6 month vacation hold". time will tell)
Overall post install impression is the HR44 receiver is really really fast to respond to change via remote. C41 client is really small and easy to install behind wall mount tv in master bath. PIP on HR44 works really well, but not much time surfing channels and using the HR44. Update in a few days.

Open issues/Questions:


Installed said he had never seen a AM21 before (I've had it atleast 5 years or so). Otherwise seemed very competent and nice guy. Problem is there is no power cord with the HR44 to handle the AM21 since it needs its own cord. I called DTV after reading on here about how "DTV CSR will send you new cord..". Guess what, no dice. They tried to sell me a new AM21 for $50 and when I pushed back they offered to credit me $30. No thanks. *What is the best way to get a new power cord/power up the AM21?*
One possible use for my 2 remaining C41 Genie clients is to use to connect an old color tv in my workshop. Its circa 1984, 13" sony, but still works and its free! lol. When reviewing the C41 connections, it support HDMI, composite and component...*but how to connect C41 to an old coax/RF connector only TV?*


----------



## IndyLions (Sep 3, 2006)

For old TV, you'll need an RF modulator box. They used to be common. A/V input on one side coax on the other. Connect it to your antenna input on your TV and tune to Channel 3 or 4...


----------



## IndyLions (Sep 3, 2006)

Just curious - how did you get all that equipment for free? Do you spend $500 a month with DirecTV or date the Chairman's daughter?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can buy the power cord for the AM21 at places like Radio Shack or new egg if you like to buy online


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Um, he should have left you the dang power cord that was connected to the am21. Monoprice has them cheap I think. Plus target, RadioShack etc likely have them for not more than $10.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

fgrogan said:


> Existing system was 2 HR21 HD DVR's, 1 HR24 HR DVR with AM21 for off air channels. SWM dish/multiswitch. Whole House DVR/Internet access.
> Added (for free) 1 HR44 Genie DVR and 3 C41 Genie Mini clients. Only installed one client (per original DTV phone rep, "you don't need to activate the clients". Installed said he can't leave without equip being activated. Call DTV and they put 2 clients "on 6 month vacation hold". time will tell)


I'm shocked they left you with 2 C41s on a "vacation hold" that doesn't sound like DirecTV to give out 2 boxes they could give to someone else and immediately start collecting $6 a month from.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I wonder if the am21 would take the power cord from an old hr2x?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Rtm said:


> I'm shocked they left you with 2 C41s on a "vacation hold" that doesn't sound like DirecTV to give out 2 boxes they could give to someone else and immediately start collecting $6 a month from.


This is done all the time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder if the am21 would take the power cord from an old hr2x?


there are two types of these power cords. once has all rounded edges and the other one has one straight edge. not sure which one the AM21 takes, but you can easily make one fit the other with some shaving of the rubber plug


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if the am21 would take the power cord from an old hr2x?


Yes


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

IndyLions said:


> Just curious - how did you get all that equipment for free? Do you spend $500 a month with DirecTV or date the Chairman's daughter?


LOL, neither. I never asked for it, but called in a few weeks ago to CS and asked them to send someone out to check dish alignment because picture and/or audio was cutting out irregularly on our family room HD DVR. In the course of that conversation the CSR said "since you have been such a long time customer (early 1997), you are eligible to "upgrade to a Genie at no charge". I was vaguely away of the Genie, but figured it was the same old $200/receiver "upgrade" as in the past so I didn't pay much attention for now as adding new TV's and DTV receivers is not top of my list. Well, the CSR made it clear it would cost me $0 and I asked/reasked many many times until I was confident that was the case. One Genie 5 tuner server and 3 clients for $0.00.

Only then did I agree. then I was passed to the quality control person to finalize the order (seems like a strange step simply to keep their front line CSR's in check) and she confirmed that the tech would bring the equipment for no charge, but would need to activate all clients. Then i could call back the same day and deactivate the clients. So basically I agree to move forward with a net addition of one receiver (Genie Server) for $6.00/month. They charge you $6/month regardless of the receiver type.

Need to run to a meeting, will update rest of story in a bit.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

IndyLions said:


> For old TV, you'll need an RF modulator box. They used to be common. A/V input on one side coax on the other. Connect it to your antenna input on your TV and tune to Channel 3 or 4...


Can a C41 connect to an older SD set that has the Red, Yellow, White pin-type (RCA ?) inputs? It also has an S-Video input. If so, what type cable should I order in advance? I don't even see the coax jack on the TV, if there is one. BTW, it'd just be a temporary arrangement to get everything installed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can a C41 connect to an older SD set that has the Red, Yellow, White pin-type (RCA ?) inputs? It also has an S-Video input. If so, what type cable should I order in advance? I don't even see the coax jack on the TV, if there is one. BTW, it'd just be a temporary arrangement to get everything installed.


Yes it can. The installer will provide a "C31 Composite cable dongle" or 10 PIN connector.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks. Can I be confident the installer will have one when he comes, or should I ask? One more question, will the c41 display caller ID from the hr44, so I can eliminate the phone line going into my old DVR?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

itzme said:


> Thanks. Can I be confident the installer will have one when he comes, or should I ask? One more question, will the c41 display caller ID from the hr44, so I can eliminate the phone line going into my old DVR?


My installer yesterday had the AV cord to connect C41 to a legacy TV with composite video and L/R audio jacks.
The C41 relays Caller ID from the HR44. There's no phone jack on the C41.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. Can I be confident the installer will have one when he comes, or should I ask? One more question, will the c41 display caller ID from the hr44, so I can eliminate the phone line going into my old DVR?


Well, I can't vouch for the installer, but they are supposed to have then on their trucks.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I also had a HR44 installed today as a replacement for my HR34. No issues with the installation but my installer didn't do anything with the wireless. I am connected to the Internet in the same manner as the 34 so I am wondering what is the wireless used for and is there any advantage to using it over the way I am connected now? 

By the way, we never had to enter my routers password but when I checked the network settings all tests passed and network addresses were present. 

I am a total novice with these set ups so thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also had a HR44 installed today as a replacement for my HR34. No issues with the installation but my installer didn't do anything with the wireless. I am connected to the Internet in the same manner as the 34 so I am wondering what is the wireless used for and is there any advantage to using it over the way I am connected now? 

By the way, we never had to enter my routers password but when I checked the network settings all tests passed and network addresses were present. 

I am a total novice with these set ups so thanks for any thoughts.


You were probable using a Broadband DECA device. You are better using a wired connection than the inferior wireless counterpart


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

IndyLions said:


> For old TV, you'll need an RF modulator box. They used to be common. A/V input on one side coax on the other. Connect it to your antenna input on your TV and tune to Channel 3 or 4...


Thanks, I'll start looking for one.


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

peds48 said:


> You can buy the power cord for the AM21 at places like Radio Shack or new egg if you like to buy online


Yes, agree he should have left one. but I was able to find one for another old peice of equipment in my ever expanding pile of old equipment and cables in the basement. AM21 powered right up, set up the local channels (it did ask me for my zip so the earlier posts I read about it scanning for channel vs. the database of OTA channels has me a bit confused) and then it displayed all of the OTA locals in the guide. I went to the one active C41 client TV's and there are the local channels too. Great way to get the local weather channel on multiple TV's without having to have AM21's, built in OTA tuners and OTA cable runs per set.


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

west99999 said:


> This is done all the time.


The whole situation of them offering me all of the hardware and install for free and also telling me I didn't have to activate any of it is still bizarre to me. of course, once I tried to do that they would not actually do what they said, but went with the 6 month vacation hold. I didn't push back hard at that point, my guess is I will have to in 6 months.


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

itzme said:


> Can a C41 connect to an older SD set that has the Red, Yellow, White pin-type (RCA ?) inputs? It also has an S-Video input. If so, what type cable should I order in advance? I don't even see the coax jack on the TV, if there is one. BTW, it'd just be a temporary arrangement to get everything installed.


Installer left me 10 pin cables for both composite and component connections. Each C41 has its own HDMI connector. Only thing it doesn't support is a direct RF/Coax output hence the Modulator need for an old TV.


----------



## bgcarl (Apr 16, 2009)

itzme said:


> I wonder if the am21 would take the power cord from an old hr2x?


I also just upgraded to the Genie system and wondered about powering my AM21. The DirecTV installer didn't think the AM21 would work but I called my son who also has the Genie and is using a AM21 with good results. I hooked mine up and realized the power supply for the Genie was totally different than my previous HR20 but my son was out of town for further questions. Lo an behold, the AM21 works just fine without connecting the dangling power cord. Apparently it gets it's power through the USB connection to the HR44. So there you are - enjoy your local OTA Channels.

Bryan


----------

